# What are the easiest reptiles to breed?



## LocoAboutLizards (Oct 8, 2011)

and why? 

for example: how many eggs do they lay in one clutch?


----------



## Marcus_anthony24 (Sep 2, 2007)

bearded dragons, my female laid 16 + 13 eggs in one year.

Marcus


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I've never tried lizards, but bullsnakes, garter snakes, and corn snakes were fairly easy to breed for me. Other snakes are also commonly bred in captivity so cannot be particularly difficult.

Bearded dragons and leopard geckos are commonly bred. 

Other lizard species may be less commonly bred but that could be from a variety of reasons other than providing the right stimuli to breed.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

The ones that are the easiest are the ones that shouldnt be bred just for the sake of it im afraid! The classifieds and rescues up and down the country are filled with unwanted animals and its because we all 'want to have a go at breeding' that causes it. :whistling2:


----------



## SnakePitPythons (Oct 11, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> The ones that are the easiest are the ones that shouldnt be bred just for the sake of it im afraid! The classifieds and rescues up and down the country are filled with unwanted animals and its because we all 'want to have a go at breeding' that causes it. :whistling2:


 i could not agree more m8...

if you want to breed find something that is worth breeding then reserch it find your buyers market see if you can house it be prepaird incase you have to hold on to the babys for a long time,,

dont breed for breeding sake its not fair on the babys they didnt ask to be born.. 

good luck and find something to breed that is worth your time and effort,


----------

